# Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016



## DUSpinner (23. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
nach meinem lachslosen Wohnmobilurlaub im September d.J. will ich nächstes Jahr in Vancouver Island und erneut im Nordwesten der USA  angreifen um Lachs zu fangen.

Alternativ plane ich von Mitte Juni bis Mitte Juli oder den September. Im Frühsommer habe ich vermutlich mehr Mücken für weniger Mücken. Aber wie sieht es mit den Lachsen aus? Ich war 2012 für 3 Tage in VI und habe nur den südlichen Teil bereist mit bescheidenen Forellenfängen.

Bei der geplanten Womo-Tour bei der ich nicht nur angeln darf, weil meine bessere Hälfte mitreist, ist angedacht, in der ersten von 3 1/2 Wochen nach VI bis Cambell River zu fahren. Danach geht es über Portland nach Oregon.
Dort weiß ich zumindest im September was ich machen muss, um die Chance zu haben, einen Lachs zu fangen.

Welche Zeit würden mir die Insider von den o.g. Varianten empfehlen, um mal wieder nach 2014 einen Lachs zu fangen. Noch besser wäre es, wenn ich konkrete Tipps erhalten würde.

LG


----------



## cohosalmon (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

DS, Vancouver Island ist mein Revier, da kann ich Dir sicher einige hilfreiche Tipps geben. Erstmal Muecken gibt es hier kaum welche - jefenfalls nicht im Mengen oder Groessen, dass man sich da irgendwelche Gedanken darum machen muesste. Ich nehme an Du moechtest Lachse im Fluss fangen, nicht im Meer? Generell sind die VI Fluesse regenabflussgespeist und daher steigen Lachse nur nach ergiebigen Regen auf. Mit viel Glueck gibt es schon etwas Regen im September und einige Lachse wagen den Aufstieg. Meistens dauert es weit in den Oktober bis sich etwas von wegen Regen und daher etwas in den Inselfluessen tut. Wenige Ausnahmen sind der Campbell und der Stamp River wo auch schon mal im August und Sep was geht. Will man die Inselfluesse im vollen Potential erleben - nicht vor Mitte Oktober anreisen und dann am besten 2-3 Wochen Zeit haben. Im Juni/Juli sind hier gar keine Lachse in den Fluessen. Natuerlich geht dafuer im Meer die Post ab. Chinooks ueberall auf VI ab Juni, am besten Juli/Aug. Coho Aug-Okt, Pinks gibt es naechstes Jahr nur einige um Campbell River herum - Fraser Run ist nur alle ungeraden Jahre. Rotlachse gibts naechstes Jahr nur um Port Alberni herum -Juni/Juli und die Hundslachse erst im Okt vor Campbell River. Wenn Du mal nach Victoria kommst und ich Zeit habe, nehme ich Dich gerne mal mit raus auf's Meer. Kannst mir ja mal Deine Email ueber PN schicken und wir koennen uns offline weiter austauschen. Cheers.


----------



## DUSpinner (16. September 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Mit User Cohosalmon hatte ich vor Ort einen netten Kontakt. Ich durfte mit ihm auf seinen Boot auf Lachse fischen. Fische spielten aber nicht mit. Beneidenswert so vor der Tür ein tolles Lachsrevier zu haben. Dank seiner Tipps konnte ich im Stamp River 3 Lachse zw. 14 und 20 Pfd. überlisten. Spektakuläre Drills im strömenden Wasser, wenn man den Fischen aufgrund des Flußverlaufs folgen mußte und sie dabei meterhohe Sprünge machten. Selten so viel Adrenalin im Blut gehabt.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. September 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Danke für das Feedback. Lese Christians Berichte immer leidenschaftlich. Grüße von hier aus!


----------



## cohosalmon (21. September 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Bin mal auf Bilder gespannt!


----------



## DUSpinner (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Bilder meiner drei nachfolgenden auf Vancouver Island im Stamp River gefangenen Königs- (Chinook) und Silberlachse (Coho) sind nicht so dolle. Ich war alleine unterwegs und noch voll Adrenalin, zumal ich die Fische releast und nicht unnötig lang an Land lassen wollte. Der Drill des mittleren, abgebildeten und schwersten Fisches gestaltete sich sehr schwierig, zumal er an der Bauchflosse gehakt und somit Gas ohne Ende gab. So einen aufregenden Drill habe ich trotz bereits gefangener Waller in meinem langjährigen Anglerleben noch nicht gehabt.

Der Fisch nahm sofort Kurs auf einen stromauf liegenden kleinen Wasserfall, sprang darüber und nahm unaufhaltsam Schnur von meiner Rolle (geflochtene 0,19 Schnur). Da der Fluß 50 Meter stromauf eine Biegung machte und ich Gefahr lief, dass die Schnur an den Steinen zerrieb, ließ ich mein Tackle und den Kescher liegen und folgte an kreischender Bremse über Stock und wackligen Steinen meinen Gegner stromauf. Zum Glück ist mir hierbei nichts passiert, da dies für einen "älteren Angler" schon eine Herausforderung war. Aber bei soviel Adrenalin im Blut hat man nur ein Ziel, den Fisch zu sehen und sicher zu landen. Das gelang mir auch ca. 10 Minuten später, indem ich den ausgedrillten Fisch an der Schwanzwurzel fest packte und ihn ins Ufergras legte. Nicht nur der Fisch war fix und fertig.


----------



## cohosalmon (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Petri Heil! Ich nehme stark an, dass der mittlere ein Chinook war auch wenn man das auf dem Foto nicht identifizieren kann. Falls doch ein Coho dann war das ein gewaltiges Exemplar. Der erste ist  ein typischer VI coho - Hakennase und roetliche Laichfaerbung.

Die Regenzeit hat jetzt eingesetzt und die Fluesse fuellen sich jetzt mit Lachsen. War mit Alexander vor 2 Wochen am Nitinat River und habe an der Fliegenrute einen fetten Hundslachs erwischt. Mehr konnte ich leider nicht ueberreden obwohl eine Menge Chinooks und auch schon ein paar Cohos direkt vor meinen Fuessen vorbeizogen. Alexander hatte 2 schoene Chinooks am Blinker, konnte aber beide nicht landen. So ist das oft beim Flussangeln auf Lachs. Ich hoffe dieses Wochenende klappt's mit einem Trip zum Harrison River oestlich von Vancouver.


----------



## JasonP (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Hi Leute, 
ich nehm einfach mal diesen thread um mein Anliegen zu erklaeren. Im grunde will ich das gleiche wie DUSpinner, und zwar angeltipps 
Ich bin wahrscheinlich im Juni 2017 auf VI und nun brauchte ich Tipps. Um die Jahreszeit brauche ich nicht mit lachs rechnen. Habe gelesen auf stoer soll man zu der Zeit gute Fangchancen habe. Wie sieht es generell mit Forellen aus? 
Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir guenstiges equipment vor ort kaufen soll oder meins mitbringen. Hab da immer etwas schiss, dass auf dem Flugweg was kaputt geht.


----------



## DUSpinner (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Hi Jason,
  ich bin ab dem 27. Mai 17 mit einem Wohnmobil wieder auf Vancouver Island für 8-11Tage und dann im südl. Bereich von British Columbia  unterwegs. Wenn du Lachs fangen möchtest, muss du dich mit einem Boot aufs Meer begeben. In den Hafenstädten gibt es einige, allerdings nicht besonders günstige Anbieter. Vielleicht fängt man welche auf der Discovery Pier in Campbell River. Dieses Jahr habe ich es dort, ohne Erfolg versucht. Hatte allerdings zu leichte Köder (bis 60 gramm) dort benutzt. Andere Angler, mit Pilkern bis 150 gr. waren erfolgreicher.

  Forellen fängst du an allen Seen und Flüssen. Versuch macht klug. An den Seen stehen die Fische tlw. weit draußen, so dass du kleine Spinnköder nur mit vorgeschalteten sinkenden Spirolinos angeln solltest. Im Frühjahr war ich selber noch nicht dort und vermute, dass die Fließgewässer wegen Regen und ggf. Schneeschmelze (obwohl viele Fließgewässer mangels Schnee bzw. Gebirge nicht betroffen sind) mehr Wasser führen werden.

Meine Hardware (2 Reisespinnruten, 2 Rollen mit Ersatzspulen gefüllt mit Geflecht von 0,08 - 0,19 mm, kurzgeteilter Kescher) sowie Kunstköder nebst Zubehör nehme ich von hier mit. Diverse Köder (Bluefox bzw. Vibrax Spinner) kaufe ich vor Ort, da sie geringfügig günstiger als in D sind. Die Ruten transportiere ich in einem Kunststoffrohr gut verpackt im Hartschalenkoffer. Bisher sind meine Ruten bei vielen Reisen immer heil angekommen. Man kann sich auch günstige Spinnruten im Walmart kaufen und sie dann nach Urlaubsende dort lassen.

Wenn Du das erste Mal dort bist, erwarte nicht zu viel, denn dort springen einem die Fische nicht in den Kescher sondern müssen mühsam erangelt werden. Wechsel öfters mal die Farbe des Spinners. Gelb, pink und dunkelblau sind meine Erfolgsfarben.


----------



## JasonP (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Super, schonmal danke für die Tipps.
Nee, zuviel erhoffe ich mir nicht. Sonst hätte ich nach meinem Neuseelandurlaub schon die Flinte ins Korn geworfen ^^
Bin ja auch mit Frau und Kind unterwegs und werde nur paar std mal Zeit zum angeln haben. Außerdem ist es wie hier in Deutschland, man geht ja nicht ausschliesslich ans Wasser um was zu fangen, sondern um mal abzuschalten. Und in Kanada gibt es dazu noch ein außergewöhnliches Panorama 
Und wenn ich garkein Erfolg habe, werd ich wohl mal mit einem Boot auf's Meer raus.Kostes es was es wolle


----------



## cohosalmon (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Hi Jason, wie DUSp. schon sagte, auf VI wird es im Juni mit Lachs im Fluss nichts. Falls Du Deine Reiseroute ueber die noerdliche Skeenaregion umplanen koenntest, dort ist die Chinooksaison im Fluss schon im vollen Gange. Sonst bleibt Dir auf VI nur die Meeresangelei. An einigen Kuestenstellen kann man schon mal einen Lachs vom Ufer aus erwischen aber das ist etwa so schwierig wie eine Ostseemefo vom Strand. Trolling ist die erfolgreichste Methode. Schicke mir mal Deine Email Addresse, dann kann ich Dir noch paar Tipps schicken. Juni ist heisse Zeit fuer Forellen in praktisch allen Seen auf der Insel. Spinner, Blinker, Fliege und sogar Power Bait, alles geht. Seezugang ist in der Wildnis immer etwas das Problem. Am besten hat man ein kleines Boot oder Bellyboot. Oftmals findet man in usedvictoria.com eine komplette Bellybootausruestung fuer um die $100. Das koennte sich lohnen. Viele Touris, die ich hier treffe bringen eine Tele-Spinnrute mit im Koffer und ich habe noch von keinem Bruch gehoert. Aber wie schon erwaehnt, man kann sich hier ein brauchbares Forellenkombo fuer $50 bei Walli oder Canadian Tire holen.


----------



## DUSpinner (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Hallo,
in 10 Tagen bin ich wieder für 3 Wochen im gelobten Land um auch ein bißchen zu angeln. ;-)
Wegen der frühen Jahreszeit wird es wohl eher ein Angeln auf Forellen, da die Lachse noch nicht in den Flüssen zum laichen aufsteigen.
Vielleicht klappt es mit dem Fang eines Lachses mit dem dort lebenden User Cohosalmon, mit dem ich wie im Vorjahr ein Angeltörn von seinem Boot aus plane. Wenn nicht, bricht die Angelwelt für mich nicht zusammen, da ich den Genuss eines Lachsfanges schon öfters gehabt habe.
Außer Vancouver Island steht noch der südl. Teil von British Columbia (Fraser River und North Thomson River) sowie ein Teil von Washington (USA) entlang des Columbia Rivers auf unserer Reiseroute mit dem Womo.
Nach der Reise werde ich, wenn ich einigermaßen erfogreich war, einen kurzen Bericht hier einstellen.


----------



## ralle (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

auch bei Erfolglosigkeit darf ein kleiner Bericht sein


----------



## DUSpinner (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Hallo,

hier ein Bericht vom gemeinsamen Lachsangeltörn auf Vancouver Island vom User Cohosalmon https://www.norwegen-angelforum.de/threads/lachsangeln-vancouver-island-bc.41608/page-28#post-898765


----------



## DUSpinner (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vancouver Island Angeltipps für 2016*

Hallo,

der letzte Urlaubstag ist angebrochen und wir warten bei Wendys (mit ultralahmen Wifi) um die Zeit bis zum Abflug von Seattle Airport rumzukriegen.

Angeltechnisch war es dieses Jahr am North Thomson River im südl. British Columbia sowie in der warmen Gegend des Okanagan Lake am besten. Sonst war es eher zäh und man musste fast so lange auf einen Biss warten wie in den Gewässern des Ruhrgebietes.

Am Okanagan Lake fing ich tagsüber in ca. drei Angelstunden (verteilt auf den ganzen Tag) 10 Bulltrouts. Den größen Fisch von rd. 4 Pfd. habe ich wie die anderen mit einem 2 er Vibrax Spinner in Silberdekor gefangen. Die sonst fängigen Farben pink, dunkelblau und gelb habe ich vorher an den Naturgewässern leider an Hindernissen verloren.
Geangelt habe ich mit einer 2,40 m Reiserute mit einem WG von 30 und einer parabolischen Aktion sowie einer 4000 er Rolle mit 8er Geflecht. Vorgeschaltet war ein sinkender Spirolino von 15 gr. Die schwereren sind mir bei den v.g. Abrissen abhanden gekommen.

Vor dem Spiro wurde ein 22 FC von 1,50 m Länge geknüpft. Am Spinner befand sich ein hier vorgeschriebener Einzelhaken der Größe 6. Mit kleineren Haken hatte ich eine über 50 %ige Fehlbissquote.

Der 4 Pfünder nahm auch zweimal einige Meter Schnur von meiner Redarc. Er sprang allerdings nicht wie die Regenbogenforellen oder Kokannee´s (Süßwasserlachs) die ich anderer Stelle fing, aus dem Wasser, sondern hatte mitels Kopfstößen immer wieder versucht, zum Grund (Kraut) zu gelangen. 

Mit der v.g. Montage konnte man bei optimalen Windbedingungen Weiten von 45 m erreichen. An den Stellen des Okanagan Lake die ich beangelte, war es ca. 4-6 m tief. Das Kraut befand sich bestimmt bis 1 m über den Grund. Darüber warteten die Trouts auf Nahrung bzw. meinen Spinner..


----------

